# Surefire-o-holic



## HKocher (May 12, 2006)

Hand helds







Top left to right: L5 (just got this, my first LED), M2 (backup light on my duty belt), old school 6Z w/ clicky tailcap (nightstand), E2D (off duty carry light), G2 tan (in my truck), 8AX rechargeable (desk, around the house use to save money on CR123As), 9AN rechargeable (primary on my duty belt).

Handgun lights






W117D on Kimber Warrior
315R(?) on HK USP40C






Long gun lights 
617 on Benelli M1S90
618 on Rem 870
628 on MP5N SBR
M951XM07 on M4
LM90 (9v) Millenium lamp w/ tape switch for MK12 MOD0 clone
M900A w/ filter on shorty 

I plan on buying a incandescent Scout light for my duty carbine. Maybe a M961C for my M1A SOCOM, but that should be it, I think. 

Please excuse the crappy carpet, this is up in the attic, AKA my batcave.


----------



## HKocher (May 12, 2006)

BTW, I don't really consider myself a 'collector'. All these lights fill a unique role in my opinion.


----------



## CLHC (May 12, 2006)

What we've got here is a SureFire ELU—


----------



## farmall (May 12, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 12, 2006)

Oooh, Surefires and Class III. Can't beat that. Nice collection!


----------



## Paladin (May 13, 2006)

NICE Mod 0 SPR too!

Paladin


----------



## jtice (May 13, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MP5 

Nice collection!
of lights and guns!


----------



## Size15's (May 13, 2006)

I think SureFire's larger handgun Weaponlights such as the "W" Military Series, "P" Nitrolon Series and even the "M" Millennium Series look fantastic on larger handguns!

That W117D on your Kimber Warrior looks great.
What made you go for the W117D rather than any other make or model?

Also did you have to do anything to the W117D to fit it directly to the Picatinny Rail? I guess since the "7" indicates it is for the 1911 it may fit without modification?

Al


----------



## UKSFighter (May 13, 2006)

Looks awesome. Congrats on a nice collection.


----------



## not2bright (May 13, 2006)

HKocher,

Nice collection!

I too am in the STL area. If you ever need anyone to help you "test" fire those goodies I could probably find some time.


----------



## schrenz (May 15, 2006)

Ohhhh SF on a MP 5, build here and we're using the fu.... UZI ,

Very nice collection, I am on the same way, but without the weapon-lights (the Germans know why)
Greets Jens


----------



## samosaurus (May 15, 2006)

nice stash! 

Sam


----------



## gimmejr (May 16, 2006)

I think Im going to have to buy a light for my 870.


----------



## skalomax (May 20, 2006)

How do you like your surefire L5, any noticable Tint?


----------



## HKocher (Jun 1, 2006)

Size15's said:


> I think SureFire's larger handgun Weaponlights such as the "W" Military Series, "P" Nitrolon Series and even the "M" Millennium Series look fantastic on larger handguns!
> 
> That W117D on your Kimber Warrior looks great.
> What made you go for the W117D rather than any other make or model?
> ...



I considered the x200 series lights, but wasn't 100% sure about a LED weapon light, since at the time I never owned a LED light. Also thought about the Millenium, but that thing is too big even for my tastes. 

Anyway, I had bought a Warrior because I wanted something with most of the features of the MCSOCOM ICQB Kimber. Well, the W117DG is the light on that weapon, so I figured if it works for them, it'll certainly work for me. I honestly wasn't sure if the W117D would fit on the Kimber rail, since it is designed for a 1911 with the Dawson rail installed. Most folks on the web said no, but I since I'd seen Nitrolons and Milleniums mounted on the Kimber rail, I figured it would work. So I searched high and low for the light and finally found one almost a year later (well it was a D switch, not a DG, but close enough). 

So does it fit? The answer is "yes and no". It mates up with the rail fine, the problem is with the momentary switch. The W117 would sit lower with the Dawson rail/adaptor combo, so the switch rubs up against the trigger guard and actually caused the light to cant upwards slightly. I fixed this by bending the switch downwards a bit. Also, it's a pain to remove the light from the gun. Don't know if this problem exists with the Dawson rail, but the SF is stubborn and doesn't want to come off the rail without a fight. 

BTW this fits fine in a Safariland 6004 made for the Dawson combo.


----------



## HKocher (Jun 1, 2006)

skalomax said:


> How do you like your surefire L5, any noticable Tint?



So far I'm impressed. Nice and bright. I feel like it has a slight bluish tint to it, but maybe I'm just so used to the yellow tint of incandescents.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweeeeet collection:rock: 

I wish my state allowed us to own an MP 5


----------



## Regentag (Jun 29, 2006)

leprechaun414 said:


> Sweeeeet collection:rock:
> 
> I wish my state allowed us to own an MP 5



I believe you CAN own "that" MP5 (chopped 94) - Unless I misread the description, it is not technically a "Machine Gun" per NFA of 1934. CT allows the ownership of SBR's.

If you want to play with the real thing though, you've got to move to a free state.


----------



## gdict (Jun 29, 2006)

Even if it is a chopped 94, that sure looks like an SEF trigger group...

So what's the skinny? Are those class 3 or just a couple short barrel rifles?

Nice collection nonetheless. :rock: 


Cheers!

Greg


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 29, 2006)

gdict said:


> Even if it is a chopped 94, that sure looks like an SEF trigger group...
> 
> So what's the skinny? Are those class 3 or just a couple short barrel rifles?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I scanned that pic when I saw SBR and thought, is it just a semi-auto SBR? But I see a drawing with a row of red bullets near the selector switch! That is some nice stuff. Love the Military series light on the Kimber. 

Truly sweet!


----------



## tradderran (Jul 2, 2006)

Great looking lights


----------



## RadarGreg (Jul 2, 2006)

So...do you buy the Surefire lights to put on your guns, or do you buy the guns to put on your Surefire lights?


----------



## HKocher (Jul 11, 2006)

sween1911 said:


> Yeah, I scanned that pic when I saw SBR and thought, is it just a semi-auto SBR? But I see a drawing with a row of red bullets near the selector switch! That is some nice stuff. Love the Military series light on the Kimber.
> 
> Truly sweet!



Just an SBR, built off an HK94. Was planning on putting a sear in it (hence the Navy trigger housing), but the prices grew out of my reach before I moved to a MG friendly state. Decided to save my money since I have plenty of opportunities to play with MGs for free.


----------



## HKocher (Jul 11, 2006)

RadarGreg said:


> So...do you buy the Surefire lights to put on your guns, or do you buy the guns to put on your Surefire lights?



That's a good question, haven't figured out the answer. Kind of a chicken or the egg thing. 

I did get a couple new ARs since the pics, so I think I need more Surefires...


----------



## Illum (Jul 16, 2006)

HKocher said:


> Hand helds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thinking of getting a hellfire for your .50? if you have one...

All this plus the munitions....do you have a bunker also?


----------



## HKocher (Jul 16, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> thinking of getting a hellfire for your .50? if you have one...
> 
> All this plus the munitions....do you have a bunker also?



These aren't all of my firearms, just the ones with Surefires attached. Unfortunately I don't have a .50, and no plans for one in the near future.

The bunker is under construction. Just kidding.


----------



## qarawol (Jul 21, 2006)

Almost there. I'm just trying to match up with this Rare Surefire Mat.







Njoy...


----------



## Ruockolt (Jul 27, 2006)

I too am a Sf fan, not to the extent that you are obviously, but hope to be some day... Sweet assortment of tools!


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 28, 2006)

Qarawol, 

DUDE, that mat is killing me. Where did you get it?
Any chance of a close-up scan? What models are on it?


----------



## qarawol (Jul 28, 2006)

sween1911 said:


> Qarawol,
> 
> DUDE, that mat is killing me. Where did you get it?
> Any chance of a close-up scan? What models are on it?




I forgot where I got it from. Had it for years!!!

Here's what I can do for a close up...












Njoy...


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2006)

What I find reassuring is that there are people still using flashlights they purchased when SureFire made that mat all those years ago.

Al


----------



## qarawol (Jul 28, 2006)

Size15's said:


> What I find reassuring is that there are people still using flashlights they purchased when SureFire made that mat all those years ago.
> 
> Al




Like my 9NT & 9N semi everyday work favorites. Use them but don't abuse them. A little scuffing gives our use 'TOYS' some character - IMHO.







Njoy...


----------



## Chucula (Jul 28, 2006)

man i love surefires! I have 3 (sold 1 though) and have thoroughly enjoyed them. I can't wait until i get a rechargeable pack for my M6 so i can play with it way more often than i do.

I look forward to my future sf lights


----------



## schrenz (Jul 29, 2006)

@quarawol. Thanks for the beautiful scan!!!

Now I now the whole classic SFs I must look for in the next time .
 Just missed a 7Z on ebay a few days ago, just woke up on 6AM for this auction.....

I love these classic lights!


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE! Thanks for the close-up. Some classics there! 
I didn't even know there was an IR light before the M1.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 2, 2006)

sween1911 said:


> NICE! Thanks for the close-up. Some classics there!
> I didn't even know there was an IR light before the M1.



There was more than one:
The L46 Lamp Module was the WeaponLight version...
(the L46+A21+Z41 makes a functioning IR light)


----------



## Illum (Aug 2, 2006)

qarawol said:


> Almost there. I'm just trying to match up with this Rare Surefire Mat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hot collection, now buy a mag and make the test shot as the mat depicts...lol im kidding

WHERE DID YOU GET THE MAT?? IF I CAN FIND THIS MAT YOU BETCHA EVERY DINNER TABLE AND WORKDESK MAT WILL BE THIS!


----------



## qarawol (Aug 2, 2006)

Look at my NEW toy I just added to my Surefire Collection today...






How ‘bout this wicked beam shot??…







I have to take an updated pic of my Surefires, I forgot what I have now.

Njoy…


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Aug 2, 2006)

qarawol said:


> Look at my NEW toy I just added to my Surefire Collection today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very sweet! Ok spill it....bezel from the porky transplanted by you, or get that somewhere else??


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2006)

Iz Phat a Porked U2?


----------



## qarawol (Aug 3, 2006)

I can honestly say that the spiked bezel is an actual Surefire manufactured item. We MAY see this type of U2 Porcupine available one day.

I cannot tell a lie as to where I got it from... so I won't.


This puppy is aggressive...








The original U2 Porcupine head next to the (maybe) New U2 Porcupine head.







Njoy...


----------



## Illum (Aug 4, 2006)

wow

not much difference when compared to the original, except its longer and shinier, i just noticed that.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice,


I want one!



Why doesent the Strike Bezel screw all the way down?

Proto Bezel maybe?



Benny


----------



## Loomy (Aug 8, 2006)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Proto Bezel maybe?



_Maybe_? 

PS: That bezel looks nuts!


----------



## Illum (Aug 9, 2006)

qarawol said:


> Like my 9NT & 9N semi everyday work favorites. Use them but don't abuse them. A little scuffing gives our use 'TOYS' some character - IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unusuall Bezel shape for the 9N, is that how it looks or is it broken?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 9, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Unusuall Bezel shape for the 9N, is that how it looks or is it broken?


It's a got a BeamFilter on it. Most likely an F3x such as the F37  Blue BeamFilter.


----------



## Illum (Aug 9, 2006)

How was I supposed to know that? 

Just kidding, thanks for clearing that up Size15s


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 22, 2006)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Nice,
> 
> I want one!
> * Sorry about the L6P... Shoot me a PM.*
> ...




*BBB*


----------



## TENNlumens (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never seen a "7Z"!!!

Cool...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 24, 2007)

I can say like qarawol that the U2's strike head is mean! I darn near cut off my finger putting it on my U2. 






I am all smiles with my U2 again 

EDIT: I am not pulling all my SF's from their places to get a picture of them together, they might start fighting, lol.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres my SF collection:

From the bottom:
-E1 Executive
-Old L1
-New L1 CREE
_*-OLD* _*SKOOL 6P*
-New 6PL (LED)
-U2 Digital
-9Volt Frankenlight (M2 bezel, Malkoff LED drop-in, Z48 tailcap, Leef body)
-M900 Weaponlight mounted on my duty rifle (LMT MRP)
-X200B mounted on my S&W M&P45 (On the right)


----------



## Black Majik (Sep 11, 2007)

Nick,
Is that NP3 on the M&P? Looks nice.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 11, 2007)

Black Majik said:


> Nick,
> Is that NP3 on the M&P? Looks nice.


 
Thanks! It is very similar to Robar's NP3 finish. It is actually the Teflon/Nickle finish done by Burwell Gunsmithing. He does top notch custom work on M&P's.


----------

